# Clutch replacement 2005 what brand?



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Stock GTO , any brands out there better than others? And do I have to replace the flywheel, it come s with the factory kit. And can the release bearing be replaced without buying the whole clutch slave. $366 for slave assembly.

I searched the forum but nothing on brands.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You can reuse the slave if you have low mileage. You can also buy a Camaro/Firebird slave and change out the fitting on it, and they are alot cheaper! LS7 Corvette clutch would be a good one for you if you are staying pretty stock.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back, what year slave and what year vette clutch. Does the flywheel have to be replaced or have forum members been ok with turning it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you can turn a fly but seriously i wouldn't put a higher powered clutch on the nodular cast stock fly. a steel billet fly is a much better and safer option. a LS7 clutch has to have a LS7 fly to match up. there's no way i'd use an old slave. any upgraded clutch is going to put a lot more strain on the slave and they aren't that sturdy to start with. for the cost (or pain in the butt labor) of pulling the trans to replace the slave when it pukes makes it just not worth it. you can get a 2001 F-bod slave for ~$80 and change the fitting over in 5 minutes. i'm partial to the Monster Clutch line. they make the best clutches for our heavy cars and can take a beating.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks I will check out that line.


----------

